

G1 fine print 1gb/month and then 50kbps or less - jakewolf
http://www.t-mobileg1.com/g1-learn-features-details.aspx

======
johns
I could see this being an issue if you were tethered (if they allow it), but
otherwise, it's a nonfactor. I'm on my iPhone constantly and barely ever hit
half that. And at least it's right there on the features page. Not some hidden
limit _ahem_ Comcast.

~~~
jwilliams
On the other hand, this might mean they will allow tethering, which I think
would be better. Personally, I'd rather a 1Gb cap with tethering than
unlimited without.

The fact that you can't tether the iPhone is a real annoyance - particularly
when (like me) you're in a country with bandwidth caps anyway.

~~~
jonknee
Well since they said in the presser this morning that tethering would not be
allowed, that's not going to be the case.

------
jonknee
Good to see them being up front about it. I've been a long time T-Mobile
customer, they have always been fair.

The data plan pricing is right too, a good amount cheaper than the iPhone
(especially when you factor in the included messaging).

------
jakewolf
Just checked my usage with a Pearl. About 35mb. I do next to no browsing with
images on. But what happens once I start watching videos and have 3G in NYC
with the G1?

Going to wait for the G2.

~~~
ggrot
Even videos don't seem that bad - the resolution is small. Furthermore, I
don't expect to be watching full-length movies on my phone and even if so I
would imagine I'd be plugged into a computer or something when downloading.

